# Jondachi Festival Ecuador January 15th-17th 2016



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Paddlers,

If you are thinking about a trip to Ecuador this winter, consider heading there during the 2nd annual Jondachi Festival--January 15th-17th. 

If your not thinking of a trip to Ecuador, _*YOU SHOULD!*_

This is an important time for river conservation and "nature tourism" in Ecuador (and all of South America for that matter), and you can help in a variety of ways:

1.) Go to Ecuador and paddle! Your presence there makes a big difference when government officials are trying to figure out just how big of a roll rivers play in Ecuador's tourism industry. If possible, go during the festival. It's a great way to show solidarity in the paddling community, and it's a super fun time to be in Ecuador and meet other paddlers.

2.) You can donate to the Save the Jondachi Indiegogo campaign: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/save-the-jondachi/x/3313442#/

Any amount large or small WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE. The campaign ends November 11th, so don't waste any time, donate now.

3.) If you have time on your hands and want to get involved at the ground level, contact the Ecuadorian Rivers Institute to see what you can do to help. ECUADORIAN RIVERS INSTITUTE |

Thanks everyone. I know I'm hoping to enjoy the Jondachi River and other Ecuadorian classics for many years to come!

Darcy


----------

